# Dura Ace 7950 crank on Ultegra Di2 Electronic Compact Groupset



## DFJohnson (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi

Is this compatible - Dura Ace 7950 crank on Ultegra Di2 Electronic Compact Groupset?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes its compatible. More or less any crankset is compatible any shifters/derailleurs. You can even mix 8 with 9, 9 with 10, 10 with 11. In theory, and maybe in practice, the electronic front derailleur likes a stiff chainring. The electronic front derailleur uses lots of force to move the chain and it works best if the chainring does not flex side to side.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## kevosinn (Feb 25, 2012)

I run my Ultegra di2 with a 7900 crank and it actually greatly increases shift performance.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a compact 7950 crank on order from Ribble in the UK, hopefully arrive sometime this week to replace the Ultegra crack on my new Cervelo RS running Di2


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

kevosinn said:


> I run my Ultegra di2 with a 7900 crank and it actually greatly increases shift performance.


How do you figure?


----------



## DFJohnson (Dec 2, 2009)

Many thanks for the clarification.


----------



## kevosinn (Feb 25, 2012)

MarvinK said:


> How do you figure?


It shifts smoother and makes less noise


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Dura Ace 7950 compact crank arrived safely yesterday and fitted it to my Cervelo Rs last night but the weather is really filthy in Sydney at the moment so it might be a few days before I can post a pic but it only took about 5 minutes to swap out and install the new crank.


----------



## kevosinn (Feb 25, 2012)

awesome! it will make a big improvement


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

First 60K ride with Dura Ace 7950 crank installed on my Cervelo RS with Ultegra Di2. As you can see it turned out to be a pretty good torture test, in that the ride included about 30Km of wet and very muddy track beside the Cook River here in Sydney which flooded and broke its banks during the heavy rains this week in my places leaving crap everywhere.

Pretty good test of Di2 performance that that it never missed a single change even when the chain sounded horrible as it had so much dirt and grit in it. Di2 is amazing technology and worth every penny.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

DFJohnson said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this compatible - Dura Ace 7950 crank on Ultegra Di2 Electronic Compact Groupset?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Works just fine


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

dcgriz said:


> Works just fine


Did you attach battery bracket with zip ties holding the cadence sensor? If so how is that holding up?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

stoked said:


> Did you attach battery bracket with zip ties holding the cadence sensor? If so how is that holding up?


No. The battery bracket screws onto the chainstay.


----------



## Praxis Works (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey guys, 
A bunch of you have emailed us about our new DA7950 Integration Ring sets which will give you more ring set options. We just went live with it and it's avail to dealers and consumer direct too. 
It will be avail with our upcoming 52/36 gearing also.
Have a look here at it here - http://praxiscycles.com/pages/integratedsets
If any questions just email us at Praxis
Hope this helps.
[email protected]


----------

